# Amplificador Operacional Ganancia de 10



## julitop (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola, necesito un amplificador que tenga una ganancia de 10 para poder obtener 3v a la salida cuando le aplico 300mv. Mi problema es que simule y probe en la realidad 2 circuitos que no me andan. estos son los dos circuitos, uno hecho con un lm358 y el otro con el lm741:
si me saben decir q esta haciendo q no funcione agradecido.
saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2008)

En el de arriba tienes invertidas las patas del operacional (Entrada + con -), esa configuracion es para amplificador inversor.
El de abajo esta bien.


----------



## xengu (Ene 11, 2008)

Eso es, has realimentado el operaciona positivamente por lo que es normal que se te sature


----------



## julitop (Ene 11, 2008)

siguo con la duda si esta bien el de abajo, porque yo arme el circuitos, q lo alimento con 5v, mido la salida aplicandole 0 v a la entrada y tengo 4.56v, (obviamente algo me esta pasando)
despues cuando le meto 200mv en  la entrada en la salida tengo 3.57v. algo esta fallando no les parece?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2008)

Seguramente lo estas trabajando con fuente simple de 5V y necesita doble (+5VCC y -5VCC)


----------



## julitop (Ene 11, 2008)

no, porque estoy usando el segundo circuito q usa fuente simple y no partida. ya a esta altura no se a hacer!. Si alguno tiene un circuito q halla probado y q sepa q funcione por favor q me lo pase!
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2008)

Creo andas haciendo algo mal.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 11, 2008)

El operacional no inversor no se configura asi.

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_OpAmpNoInversor.asp

asi a voz de pronto y.... ojo a la formulita de la ganancia que cambia a la del inversor.


----------



## julitop (Ene 11, 2008)

siguo sin comprenderlo, lo calculo, lo pruebo en el simulador y parece andar, ahora pruebo en la realidad y nada.  estare usando el amplificador incorrecto?. probe con el lm711 y con el lm358. comentarios?


----------



## El nombre (Ene 12, 2008)

Podrias subir tu simulacion igual que hace el ilustrisimo Fogonazo. Es por orientarme. Ando con poca ganancia ultimamente.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola.

Hice este circuito en el Livewire y funciona.
Consta de 2 configuraciones de inversor de voltaje, el primer inversor amplifica en 10, el segundo amplifica en 1, este segundo inversor es para obtener la misma polarida del voltaje de entrada.
Si la entrada es positiva la salida también lo es, y viceversa.

Chao.
elaficionado.

______________
Te envío el archivo del simulador Liverwire.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 12, 2008)

En ese circuito te sobra la alimentacion inversa. Creo recordar que no se usa en el primer post que envio ¿no?

Ale! a volver a intentarlo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola.

Este circuito también funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 12, 2008)

Ahora se va acercado la cosa.

Te has dado cuenta de ganancia = suma de resistencias dividido R1. 
Igual si eliminas la B2 colocando a masa te funciona igualmente. 

Debido a la caracteristica que tienen los AO  habria que subir el valor de esas R ( x 10 por ejemplo) y colocar una en serie a la entrada no inversora equivalente al paraledo de las otras dos (R1 ||R2)

Y... A que funciona?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola.
Si eliminas B2, funciona con voltajes positivos, si colocas un voltaje negativo, no amplifica.
El circuito con las dos fuente es para amplificar una señal positiva o negativa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 12, 2008)

como que no aplifica?

Uis lo que estoy aprendiendo. 

Mete cualquier tension entre cero y la tension de alimentacion a ver que pasa. No ves que estas en la entrada no inversora. No necesitas la alimentacion negativa para ello. 

Estoo.. no satures claro esta.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola.
Si tú lo dices, está bien.
Mi simulador (Liverwire) de estar malogrado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jose villamil (Ene 12, 2008)

siempre la resistencia de realimentacion debe llegar al pin inversor del operacional para que no exista una realimentacion positiva. revisa los diagramas porque veo errores en esto. Por otro lado los dos pines de entrada del operacional debn ver resistencias thevenin equivalentes,  prueba colocando en la entrada en serie una resistencia de 1K o algo menor para compensar la reistencai de salida de la fuente asi los dos pines tanto positivo como negativo veran lo mismo y etanran internamente en el mismo punto de polarizacion.


----------



## julitop (Ene 13, 2008)

Hola de vuelta, elaficionado queria hacerte una pregunta, el circuito q sugeris, no podria realizarse con un amplificador q no requiera de fuente partida, sino que sea fuente simple?
porque para lo q lo necesito poseer una fuente partida me es un problema.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 13, 2008)

Hola.
¿Cómo es el circuito que deseas implementar?.
Sería bueno que me des más información.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julitop (Ene 13, 2008)

mira yo estoy armando un vehiculo radiocontrolado, para esto utilizo un radiocontrol de 2 canales. En el receptor uno de los cables (el q controla los servos) tira alrededor de 200mv
sin mover las palacas de la radio, 300mv cuando se mueve la palanca en un sentido, y 100 cuando se mueve en sentido inverso. Como yo no voy a utilizar servos, ya q uso motores de continua, pienso amplificar esa salida (10 veces) asi consiguo un valor entre 1 y 3 volts (dependiendo del estado de la palanca), la cual voy a hacer ingresar a un PICAXE. y la voy a leer con la funcion ADC. Del resultado de este valor. voy a hacer un programa q mueva los motores en la direccion deseada.


----------



## julitop (Ene 14, 2008)

que me cuentan?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola.
¿Cómo es tú fuente de alimentación?.

Chao.
elaficionado.
_________
Perdona mi ignorancia, no sé que es PICAXE


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola.
Si tus voltajes son positivos, prueba este circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julitop (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola mi fuente son 2 packs de baterias de 2.4 v unas, (para los motores de traccion)
y una de 6v para la circuiteria y demas.

PICAXE son circuitos integrados PIC que la firma revolution education le pone un programa base con funciones especificas ya programadas, que son muy faciles de programar y de usar, como para q el q no sabe usar PIC o demas programables tenga la posibilidad de usar uno facil de usar.

te dejo un link para q te empapes bien del tema.
http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe/

En cuanto al circuito lo voy a probar y despues te comento los resultados.
saludos


----------



## julitop (Ene 15, 2008)

Bueno elaficionado, te cuento:
Probe  el circuito en el simulador, con muy buenos resultados, ahora tambien lo probe en la vida real tambien con  buenos resultados, excepto que no use resistencias de 91k y 9k porque no tenia a mano, las reemplaze por 100k y 10k respectivamente. en la entrada aplique para probar 480mv y me saliron 5.2v que seguro son el resultado de haber reemplazado las resistencias esas y haber hecho q la ganancia aumente. 
tambien probe hacer el circuito con un lm358 con muy buenos resultados. 
Cuando pruebe con las resistencias correctas te voy a comentar los resultados.

gracias por tu tiempo, saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola.
La ganancia en un no inversor es la sigte:

Gan= R2/R1+1, como puedes ver, si usas R2=100K y R1=10K , entonces, Gan=11, y no 10 como tú deseas .
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julitop (Ene 15, 2008)

si, esa formulita la tenia en cuenta, pero no tenia las resistencias de 91k y 9k1 asi que las probe con la ganacia 11 solamente para saber si funcionaba el circuito. En el momento q valla a hacer la aplicacion definitiva, voy a consaguir las correctas.
Sabes, el circuito funciona bien,pero me surgio problema cuando lo conecte al receptor de la radio. (las prubas de entrada las hice con un divisor de voltaje q me tire 200mv) El problema es q por algun motivo no amplifica la salida del receptor, que repito, el valor de salida anda entre 100 y 300mv. Pero si amplifica la salida de un divisor de voltaje q entregue esos valores.
alguna sugerencia de lo que puede ser?


----------



## El nombre (Ene 15, 2008)

R2 no es R3 en tu esquema

Creo recordar que la ganancia es  R1+R3/R3
no?


----------



## julitop (Ene 15, 2008)

En el datasheet del operacional lm358 en unos de los circuitos q sugiere, la ganacia se calcula:

1+(R2/R1)

Siendo R2 la que se coloca entre la salida y la entrada inversora, y R1 la que se coloca entre la entrada inversora y tierra.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2008)

Hola.
Pon el la salida del receptor un transistor  seguidor emisor y mira que sucede.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julitop (Ene 16, 2008)

te pido por favor me grafiques el circuito, no entendi lo que me quisiste decir, igual aprecio tu interes!

saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2008)

Hola.

¿Cómo sabes, que la salida está dando los voltajes de 0.3, 0.2 y 0.1v?
Puedes medirlos.
Si es así, tal vez estos voltajes, de muy poca potencia.
Si tienes una resistencia de 1M, usala como R2, y R1=100K, la resistencia 9.1k, cámbiala por una 100K, para ver que pasa, mira si amplifica.
El seguidor emisor, fue algo que me vino a la mente, solo, olvídalo.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julitop (Ene 16, 2008)

si, pude medirlos, asi que voy a probar.
Tambien estuve hablando con mi tio (que resulta ser mi profesor de analogica en mi colegio)
y me dijo q un factor por el cual no amplifica puede ser por la impedancia de entrada.
No hablamos much odel tema porque estabamos en una reunion familiar. Pero me quede con la duda, y por eso les consulto ahora a ustedes. ?Como saber la impedancia del receptor, y como poder adaptarla a la del amplificador?
saludos!


----------



## El nombre (Ene 17, 2008)

voy a siltar la parida del siglo.

Esos valores no son los del PWM? La señal que tienes la has medido con el tester sin verla con un osciloscopio?

Para mi que... (me muerdo la lengua) Tienes una tension eficaz con el tester. 

Revisa ese tema.

¿Que tiene que ver la impedancia para que no amplifique?
¿Es tu profesor de analogica? (me vuelvo a morder la lengua)

El operacional no consume nada y es casi ideal por su alta impedancia. ( la configuracion seguidor de tension" es ideal para sacar una señal sin modificar nada... Diosssss... que me alteroooo


----------



## julitop (Ene 17, 2008)

mmm muy buen punto...

entonces, como hago para saber exactamente como es mi señal, no tengo un osciloscopio por un tema de presuspuesto, sino ya lo tendria hace rato.
o que me recomiendan hacer con esa señal para poder controlar los motores de mi cochesito?.

pd: si, es mi profesor, pero como repito era una reunion familiar, y el consumo de bebidas alcoholicas fue astronomico.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 18, 2008)

ojito! no pongo NUNCA en duda la profesionalidad de nadie. Meter la pata es proporcional a la actividad que tengas (no digamos dopandose). Cada uno es como es y asi le va.

Puedes hacer una cosa bastante simple. A traves de una R y un diodo carga un condensador ( con R de descarga) Con esto consigues que la tensión (en teoria pulsante) se vuelva más continua. Y vuelve a medir y amplificar ( a ver que pasa)


----------



## julitop (Ene 18, 2008)

suena facil de hacer,pero no me lo imagino, podrias graicarlo?


pd: es un buen teorema ese de: Meter la pata es proporcional a la actividad que tengas 
habria q publicarlo jeje


----------



## bactering (Ene 19, 2008)

Lo suyo es ver lo que tienes y de donde sacas eso. Hacer algo a ciegas nunca sale bien (sabiendo lo que tienes la gente tropieza imagina asi).

Podrias informaciónrmar de, exactamente, que aparatos dispones y de donde sacas la señal. Al igual colocando un servo va bien.

Saludos


----------



## julitop (Ene 19, 2008)

Bueno te comento mas o menos lo que tengo y como lo conecto, tengo un juego de radio y transmisor hitec, de 2 canales (te digo el modelo Ranger 2) l receptor tiene tres socalos que conectan la alimentacion y 2 que conectan los servos, los que conectan a los servos, tiene 3 cables dos de alimentacion y uno de señal, yo estoy conectando ese cable de señal con el amplificador que previemente discuti aca, y como cosa obvia y para sacar las dudas de la pregunta numero uno: si, los negativos de las dos fuentes, (el receptor y el amplificador) estan unidos.
si saben algo agradecido
saludos!


----------



## facuenta (Mar 24, 2010)

Estoy haciendo un medidor de voltajes bajos que rondan los pocos mili vots... o sea, si me sale 1mV como hago para pasarlo a 1V así lo puedo conectar a mi pic y usar el conversor AD?? Le estoy dando 1000 de ganancia con un amplificador operacional (el OP77) y el problema que tengo que cuando mido con el voltimetro 1mV en la entrada a la salida del amplificador operacional me sale el valor cambiando todo el tiempo... 0,5mV 0,7mV, 1,1mV, etc,etc... cómo hago para que se me mantenga estable?
Lo estoy alimentando con +/-15V(patas 7 y 4) y entre las patas 2 y 6 puse 1Mohm y entre la pata 2 y masa una de 1Kohm, o sea, tengo 1000 de ganancia. En la pata 3 es donde entra 1mV y en la pata 6, que es la salida, es donde mido y tengo ese problema. Si alguien me puede dar una mano se los voy a agradecer. Me estoy volviendo loco con esto.
SAludos para todos!
Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola facuenta

Vi las hojas de datos del amplificador operacional que estas utilizando, al parecer es bueno.

Creo que deberías utilizar cables blindados para las conexiones de las señales tanto de entrada como de salida y mantenerlas lo más corto posible.

1mV es una señal muy baja, así que el ruido electromagnético ambiental puede afectar tus mediciones. Ten en cuenta la relación Señal-Ruido, si el ruido es mayor que la señal esta no la lograrás medir.

La ganancia tan alta del circuito también puede afectar, te recomiendo que utilices 2 amplificadores operacionales que entre los 2 te den la ganancia que requieres.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## facuenta (Mar 29, 2010)

Mil gracias! lo voy a probar a ver que pasa.
Gracias por tu tiempo!
Saludos amigo.

Ah! me faltó una pregunta... Supuestamente, en este caso, si pongo la alimentación negativa(los -15V) a masa va a funcionar igual no? Así me ahorro el regulador y tener que usar una fuente de 15+15.
Saludos y otra vez gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola facuenta

Si en las hojas de datos del IC dice que puede funcionar con tan solo una fuente sí funcionará

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## facuenta (Abr 9, 2010)

Disculpame pero no puedo hacerlo andar... lo hago con el simulador proteus y funciona perfecto.. pero en la practica no anda. Probe de todas las formas para no molestarte. Qué configuración tengo que hacer? Le estoy dando 5V y masa en la alimentación... y por la entrada inversora(pata 3) salen dos resistencias, una que va a la pata 6(que es la salida) y la otra resistencia va directo a masa, o sea, estas dos resistencias son para calcular la ganancia... y después en la entrada no inversora va 1mV que es lo que quiero amplificar para llevarlo a 25mV... luego del mismo va otro AO conectado de la misma manera pero en vez de tener una ganancia de 25 tiene una de 40 para que al multiplicar den 1000 de ganancia para llegar a 1V.
Acá te mando el circuito que armé con el proteus. 
SAludos,
Facundo.

Me falto decirte que en el circuito que te mandé puse una fuente de +/- y dan las mismas mediciones que si lo alimentara con el + y el otro a masa directamente(que es lo que hice en mi circuito en la practica).


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola facuenta

Seguramente hay algo que no esta del todo bien conectado en la realidad. 
La configuración que tienes es buena, hay algo diferente entre lo virtual y lo real:

- Las fuentes de alimentación tal vez tengan mucho rizo.
- El voltímetro por su impedancia de entrada afecta tu circuito
- El milivolt que aplicas al circuito qué tan limpio está.
- El punto común, tierra, (Masa GND) está bien conectado atraves de todo el circuito?

En fin pueden ser una o varias cosas las que hay que mejorar en el circuito real.
Preguntas: El circuito en la realidad amplifica ?. qué es lo que hace ? 
Aunque no de la ganancia que esperas, Amplifica ?

Simulado en LiveWire también funciona. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## facuenta (Abr 9, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola facuenta
> 
> Seguramente hay algo que no esta del todo bien conectado en la realidad.
> La configuración que tienes es buena, hay algo diferente entre lo virtual y lo real:
> ...



Gracias por tomarte las molestias de responder. Mil gracias. Ahora mismo lo pruebo y después te digo.
Saludos,
Facundo


----------



## facuenta (Abr 18, 2010)

El problema es la fuente. Compré dos baterías de 9V y arme la fuente partida con eso y funciona excelente. Mi pregunta es... qué fuente partida de 5V que tenga poco rizo me recomendás para armar? la que hice tiene un rectificador y antes de las entradas de los reguladores(el 7805 y 7905) puse dos capacitores de 2200 microfaradios a masa... y en la salida unos de 100nanoFaradios cerámicos con masa. Está muy mal esta fuente?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola facuenta

Mas bien creo que la fuente debe ser de +/- 9 Volts. Para lograrlo solo cambia 7805 por 7809 y 7905 por 7909.
Los capacitores creo que están bien así como los condensadores cerámicos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## facuenta (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola Carlos! Mil gracias como siempre! 
Vos decís? Porque al final con todo el tiempo que había perdido me compré el AD620 que es un amplificador de instrumentación y dice que soporta a partir de +/-3V. Nunca pensé que iba a perder tanto tiempo en esto.
Hay forma de ponerte puntos acá por haberme ayudado?
Saludos,
Facundo


----------

